# DOWNREGGING INJECTIONS WHILST ON HOLIDAY? WOULD YOU GO AHEAD? PLEASE HELP!



## suziewong (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

I am in a bit of a dilemma, waiting to start IVF but have a holiday booked 12th - 19th July in Crete. The clinic have given me 2 options and as this is my first time, i'm really unsure what to do.

Option 1: Start downregging injections on 27th June ( Clinic happy for me to continue whilst on hols)
Scans start 20th July
Egg Collection - 1st Aug

Obviously want to start asap but concerned about side effects whilst on holiday.

2nd option:

Start down regging on 25th July
Scans 17th Aug
EC - 29TH Aug

Any advice would be much appreciated!  xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

i would go on holiday to be honest, it may do you good to be in a relaxed environment, i didnt even have any side effects this time round and would have loved a holiday!! ha ha, just make sure you drink lots of water

enjoy

nic


----------



## suziewong (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Nic,

I'm going on holiday regardless , did you mean you would down reg whilst on holiday or wait till I got back? xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

sorry   i mean i would still down reg on holiday 

nic
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

i would personally have my holiday and then come back refreshed and start treatment, as you haven't cycled before you don't know what you feel like etc and yo'll probably want to enjoy your holiday, maybe have a drink, not have mood swings or hot flushes etc. Also if you did end up with issues abroad your travel insurance would need closely looking at as most won't cover complications.

have a lovely time and good luck


----------



## emivf (May 17, 2011)

I'd go on holiday and down-reg at the same time - I've not had any side effects from the drugs at all. Why delay treatment? Your holiday will keep you relaxed and stress free and probably keep your mind off the treatment and so when you come back you can go straight into scans / ec / et with a positive relaxed state of mind.


----------



## Smidget (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm one of the few with horrendous side effects all the way through so would say start after hol (but I probably wouldnt have wanted to wait if I'd been in your position!

I only had the down Reg side effects as I am a migraine sufferer and the drug really affected me so maybe I'm not a good advert and most other ladies have no problems, I'm only giving the other side if things! 

I know the waiting is horrible too!

Hope you have a great holiday whatever you decide and a successful journey. 
Smidget xxx


----------



## Lisal77 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Suzie

I am in the situation as you!!

We have had our appointment last Thursday and I could start my tx on next AF which is due early June.  I am on long cycle so would have to start d/r injections on day 21 which would be end of June.

We have holiday booked for 6th to 20th July so I would have been d/r injecting during this time away.

Personally after much deliberation I have decided to completely wait until after our holidays to start tx - even though its pushing it back after we have waited so long already!!

But now I have decided to concentrate on loosing those last few pounds to get into my bikini and go on holiday with DH and have a fun relaxing time in the sunshine and being able to eat, drink and be merry.

I think I will come home much more relaxed after that - ready to start.  Plus thats the advice the nurse gave us at the hospital

I also think I would be stressing out too much on holiday worrying about the injections and if something would go wrong - you don't want even more stress!!

Whatever you decide will be right for you so good luck   

Lisa xxx


----------



## suziewong (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all of your replies - much appreciated.

Lisa- After much deliberation too, i have decided to wait until after my hols. It's only 4 weeks to wait after all, and after waiting for 4 years, what's 4 weeks?!

I am going to concentrate on having a lovely relaxing holiday and switch off to all the ttc/ivf stuff, then I will be ready to start when I come back. I decided that I didn't want to do the injections whilst I was away and would hate to feel poorly too. 

It would be great to keep in touch Lisa as we will probably be doing treatment at the same time!  Where are you based? 

Suzie xx


----------



## Lisal77 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Suzie

I know exactly what you have gone through and the decision to be made - like you we decided whats a few more weeks!!  

I am based in Preston, Lancs - where are you?

I see you have been doing IUI and are now going onto IVF.  We have unexplained and after having all the tests done at our local hospital for the last 18 months and trying 4 cycles of clomid we were referred to the specialist at St Marys in Manchester to start.  Have had all the tests there and they have now confirmed we can go onto IVF rather than doing IUI.

It sounds like we will be doing treatment together - we can compare all of our symptoms  

Really looking forward to our hols and chilling - then can be fully refreshed to start our new journey

Lisa xxxx


----------



## suziewong (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Lisa, I am based in Gateshead.

We tried 6 cycles of clomid with no luck, we too are unexplained, but we had to go through the 3 IUIs before going onto the IVF list. 

I can't wait for my hols, we are going to Crete - where are you going?

It'll soon fly over though and we'll be ready to start IVF   I'm really nervous, but excited at the same time! 

Suzie xx


----------



## Lisal77 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Suzie

Wow - I am originally from the North East - Seaham (just outside Sunderland).  I used to work in the Metro Centre and have friends from Low Fell area.

We are off to Athens - DH dad is working out there at the moment so we stay at his flat and just have to get flights so it works out less expensive for us.  We went last year so know what to expect and where to go - down to the beach to lounge about  

Just looked at your first post about option 2 - will the 25th July be your D21 of your cycle so then scans and such like start on your next af?

I am still confused about the days and when d/r starts - I was told to phone up on 1st day of af which would be beginning of June and the nurse said i wouldn't be starting injections until end of June - which have assumed is around D21.  I am now wondering to phone up on cycle which starts beg of July so they have me in system and then can start d/r end of July when we get back from hols.

Ohhh - maybe I will call the hospital and go through the details again with them.

Lisa xxx


----------



## suziewong (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Lisa, 

It's a small world, my best mate lives in Seaham!  

Yeah, i start dr on 25th July but it's not day 21 of my cycle. They said they just give me a  date and it doesn't matter where I am in my cycle as the drugs are to switch off my hormones anyway. They said it will take approx 3 weeks for this to happen, therefore my scans and stims will commence 17th Aug. I don't really understand as it all seems a bit random, but I suppose they know what they're doing! (i hope  )  

I would ring the hospital just to confirm.

xx


----------



## Jem1978 (May 17, 2011)

Hi Suzie. 

I wondered about this too. We have booked a 10 day Holiday  from 29th July and i don't know what to do for the best either. I don't think my DH will be ready to start June so we may end up having to wait until august. I am still waiting for some test results to come back which makes it all a bit uncertain.

Enjoy Crete!

Jemma


----------



## Lisal77 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Suzie and Jemma

Well I phoned the hospital today just to clarify what would happen.

I was told that I phone on my first day of the cycle and they will let me know if i can be seen that month.  If I am on for that month I will wait 3 weeks doing nothing and then on D21 will start with the Buserelin injections to d/r.  I will do this for approx 2 weeks and then start on the injections to start stimulation and if all is ok I will go to EC and fingers crossed ET!!

So I told her about my cycles - I have af due in 5 days so this one is no good cos i would be doing stimulation drugs and EC/ET on holiday.

My next af is due 29th June - which wont work out either as D21 will be 19th/20th of July - when we are still on holiday, so it looks like it will be the cycle due the end of July which then means it will be August when I start d/r and September when rest of tx will be done!!!

She did say though if my af for 29th June was late and came early July (when I am still in country) I should be able to phone up and start d/r when I get back - so it looks like i have a window of dates for af to come for me to start when i come back otherwise its August/September!!

I think it makes more sense to me now (thankfully)

Hope you girls are ok

Lisa xxx


----------



## Lisal77 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Suzie and Jemma

Hope you are both ok.

Just wanted to say hope you have a lovely holiday Suzie and get plenty of relaxing done

All ok with me - just on countdown to our holiday 

Lisa xxx


----------

